
Sign web content using PGP (2016) - speedgoose
https://www.sajalkayan.com/post/pgp-sign-web-content.html
======
speedgoose
Combined with the Subresource Integrity ([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Security/Subres...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Security/Subresource_Integrity)) I feel like it's a solid solution
to trust webpages today. What do you think ?

